# Cowboy Bebop (2011)



## BookStop (Mar 5, 2009)

That's right! The Cowboy Bwbop franchise is not dead, a live action movie is in the works. So far casting has only Keanu Reeves as Spike Spiegel, a terrible choice, imho, and I think ep Red Eye is going to what the movie focuses on.

Cowboy Bebop (2011) Movie

So, if you were the casting director for a live-action Cowboy Bebop, who would you cast in each of the major roles, and why?

Spike Spiegel- 

Jet Black - 

Faye Valentine - 

Ed -


----------



## Talysia (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about this.  I still love the Cowboy Bebop world, but I'm not sure how well it'll translate to Hollywood.  I guess I'll wait and see.  After all, I'm still a fan.

I have to agree, BookStop - I don't think Keanu is the right choice to play Spike.  I'm not really sure who could play him, though.  I'll need to think a bit before I come up with any other names, although perhaps an unknown actor would do well.  Ed would almost have to be an unknown, too.  I can't think of anyone at the moment who could reach her level of... uniqueness.  I'll be looking forward to see how well (or faithfully) it translates.

Coming up with names to play these characters is really difficult for me.  I can't quite envision a live-action Bebop crew.

Except for Ein, of course.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 6, 2009)

Spike Spiegel - Johnny Depp - he's smooth and of slight build, plus one of the better actors out there. 

Faye - seems an asian actress with curves would be a natural fit, but I can't think of anyone off hand who has the right look - Tia Carrere back in the day. Jessica Alba has curves and attitude..so maybe...

*of course, a live-action movie is most likely a bad idea, i can't imagine it myself. how can they keep the charming anime elements, and do the stories hold up without those elments? Don't know, but I'll go see it anyway just because I adore CB and will be curious.


----------



## Kith (Mar 6, 2009)

BookStop said:


> *of course, a live-action movie is most likely a bad idea, i can't imagine it myself. how can they keep the charming anime elements, and do the stories hold up without those elments? Don't know, but I'll go see it anyway just because I adore CB and will be curious.



That's what I would be concerned about, too.  And as Talysia mentioned, I can't even think how they'll be able to translate Ed without messing it up completely; I wouldn't be surprised if she gets sidelined, which would be a HUGE shame.  She's my fav character by far!

Having said that, I would have to go and watch it anyway.  I'm no expert or fanatic fan, but CB is the only anime I've seen the whole series through... AND it had me balling like a baby at the end! 

I don't know about actors.  I can't imagine it in live action at all!  It seems to be the start of a trend, adapting anime to the silver-screen.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 6, 2009)

In terms of a cast: on thinking about it, I think I could see Johnny Depp as Spike.  Faye would be a difficult one, as would Jet - for some reason, I always saw him as being older than he's supposed to be.  He's got the build of one of the Hollywood action film star types, but I don't think I could see any of the current batch playing him.  

I wonder if they'll include the trio of card-playing old codgers we see in every episode.  Could be a cameo spot for older actors.

And Kith:  I'm glad I'm not the only one who was really sad at the ending.  I think Spike has to be one of the most charismatic characters in anime, so that final scene was really poignant.


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2009)

the only person in Hollywood I would trust with Bebop is Firefly man!

as for Reaves as Spike - I really really can't see him fitting the roll = ok so he does quiet and mysterious, but he is just too lacking in emotion for Spike


----------



## BookStop (Mar 7, 2009)

Talysia said:


> Jet - for some reason, I always saw him as being older than he's supposed to be. He's got the build of one of the Hollywood action film star types, but I don't think I could see any of the current batch playing him.


 
I know what you mean; older, rugged build, but doesn't use it, and the voice would have to be just right.

As far as being saddened by the end: My daughter never, never, never gets emotionally attached, much less, cries in movies, books etc.(unlike her mom who cries at everything) The rest of the family was in shcok when she started openly weeping at the end - oddest thing I ever saw.


----------

